# Every Kilowatt Counts savings!



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

All the talk about shoplights, power bars and the environment, got me looking for this:

http://everykilowattcounts.ca/residential/powersavings/coupons.php

I'm sure some people already know about it, but a reminder to save a few bucks never hurts


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Good posting... I have switched all my light bulbs in my apt to the energy effeciant light bulbs, and where possible all my tanks are on timers to limit energy use. Once I have the monitor system for my tanks purchased and set up it can even help regulate the heaters which are one of the worst users of electricity on our systems


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweet. Too bad those squid power plugs arn't going on sale.  Good posting and find. Any money saved is money back in equipment or fish.


----------

